# National Defense Reserve Fleet Inventory



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ever wonder what the ships are, that are in the USN "ghost fleet"?

http://www.marad.dot.gov/offices/ship/Current_Inventory.pdf


----------



## Glider (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting. Some of those ships were built in the 80's and should have plenty of life left in them


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Theres more than a few that were even WW2 production.


----------

